
How older aged devs outpace their peers and should get respect - walterclifford
http://blog.jexia.com/how-older-aged-devs-outpace-their-peers-and-should-get-respect/
======
api
Ageism in tech is not about skill or freshness of skills. It's about cost.
Younger devs earn less and haven't yet learned that they should ask for
increased compensation if they are asked to work significant overtime. They
also don't have families so they're more willing to be worked in evenings,
weekends, etc.

